# LED UV T8 fluorescent replacement tube



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 9, 2018)

I was walking around Wally World the other day when I was startled to see a fluorescent-tube style T8 lamp with a strip of UV LEDs inside. The tube contains 50 SMD LEDs, and the package claims that it produces the classic 365nm "blacklight" wavelength, so I snapped one up. All of the UV LED strips I've seen from my usual sources claim to be around 395-405nm which is really near-UV, as they put out a lot of visible purple light which reduces the contrast of fluorescent objects This is why this shorter wavelength lamp looks interesting to me.

I don't have a 20 watt fluorescent fixture sitting around so I'm thinking of gutting the bulb and running the LED strip directly from a DC supply. I plan to test it through a woods glass filter as well as a 365nm dichroic bandpass filter to see if the wavelength claim is accurate.

Has anyone tried one of these lamps yet?


----------



## FRITZHID (Jun 9, 2018)

I have not, but keep us posted! Could be a cheap & easy source for 365s if true


----------



## Greene (Jun 9, 2018)

Edited. 
Didn't read the post well enough! Lol


----------

